# New cat with premature kittens



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I got a call today to take a cat that had just given birth this morning. The momma was a stray that showed up pregnant a couple of weeks ago and never left. The lady realized this morning that she had the babies and hunted for an hour for them. She found 5. I was hoping she could help split and feed Peaches litter since she passed away and poor Tippy is feeding them plus her own. 

But I picked them up and immediately realized something wasn't right. One was dead when I got there to get them. She said she had been worried about them making it and I finally got why. These babies are mega premature! They have bald legs and are tiny tiny tiny. They were cold and born in dirt also. 

I got them home and warm and nursing off Mom but they are pretty weak. They wonder away from her and don't go back to her. 2 are doing well 2 I'm really worried about so I bottled fed all 4 but only the 2 would take it. 

Momma is sweet and likes to be petted but howls and hisses every time she hears a noise or voice and doesn't when you take the babies lol but she is not feral, so was a pet at some point. Pics in a bit.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

All 4 are boys




































Faces and bellies of 2 so you can see the baldness and skinny bellies. Poor things. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sweet momma


----------



## Limsan (Apr 9, 2017)

You r doing a wonderful thing with these unfortunate little ones.You have my respect and admiration. They look adorable and I hope & will pray that they make it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So tiny. That is nice of you to take them in.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I love babies. I can't have children. And I love saving animals. So I didn't want them to end up at the shelter and I can use momma as a wet nurse for my orphaned litter but not until these get stronger. And once I realized they were preamie no way was I not going to take them knowing that I know how to bottle and syringe feed if need be. Someone else may have lost them all if they just expected momma to feed and raise them without helping her.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How tiny and cute! Im happy that you took them in!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So far so good. I am having to bottle feed them several times a day. I'm especially worried about the grey with less white. The other 3 suck the bottle great and strong and usually already have some belly. He is usually totally skinny each time and swallows but barely sucks. If it wasn't for me dripping it in his mouth he would not be getting much. The 3 are always with mom and warm. Half the time he is away and chilly. I have to put him on a heating pad or in my bra until I'm done with the others to warm him before he eats. So hopefully he gets stronger soon.

I was diluting the milk alot because I read online to do so for preamies. I've dropped the water back some but still diluting a little. If they handle that we'll I will got full strength in a day or two. It says to dilute because their digestive system may not be fully developed and able to digest full strength formula. And they can get dehydrated more easily due since they should still be inside surrounded by fluid.










I gave her these two of peaches kittens last night to help feed and they will hopefully help keep hers warmer. I've lost 2 grey females of peaches litter. So have these two females, 1 black female and 1 orange male (last two are with my siamese and her litter)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm really glad you took them--the shelter would almost certainly have euthanized them. Can you put some kind of low barrier around the kittens so he can't wander off & get cold? Maybe get a cardboard box & cut the sides down so mom can step in & out easily but the babies are contained & share body heat? Any idea how early they are?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

They are in a pet taxi with a blanket. And she hardly ever leaves them. But every time I check he would be several inches away from the others and mom or even behind her. But unfortunately he passed today. The other 3 are still doing well and are needing less bottle feeding as they are nursing more now.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. Poor little guy! :rose: Sounds like you are a real hero to these cats & I'm glad the others are improving.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry you lost him. I hope the others do well. It was really nice of you to take them in!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The kittens are getting fat and growing well.




























Here she is with her adopted kittens also


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are bigger!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The preemies are growing quick. They now have their eyes part way open. And I discovered that grey boy is actually a torti female and siamese is also female. Lol I am normally good at sexing and would have swore they were all males at first. Guess the premature made their genitals harder to sex.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------

